# Percy Lake, Ontario Canada



## Flippin 416

Just got back this past weekend from what was possibly the best fishing trip I have ever been on. A total of 8 of us drove to Nakina, Ontario and flew into Percy Lake with Leuenberger's Air Service for a 7 day stay in an absolutely beautiful remote setting. During our stay we caught a total of 2054 walleye, of course that vast majority of that was all catch and release as the license we had was for a 4 fish per person possession limit. The largest walleye for the week was a 26" and there were several 20", 22", and a few 24" pulled out and released to be caught another day. We also caught several nice Northern Pike the largest of those being 36-1/2". The thing that amazed me about the Northern Pike is how veracious they are....attacking 14" walleye while we were reeling them into the boat!!!! A sight to see for sure. We were also able to catch several hundred yellow perch and we wound up catching on football sized white sucker.

The wildlife that I was hoping to see never did show itself, however we did see plenty of beautiful Eagles, Ospreys and the native Loons.

I would highly recommend at trip into Lake Percy to anyone that every gets the chance or any of the lakes that Leuenberger's Air Service flies into. Everyone we talked to or know that has been to any of the lakes they go into has always come out wanting a return trip.....and I am no different. I'll be back!!!!


----------



## Flippin 416

Just a few random pics of the trip....


----------



## Flippin 416

... a few more


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

sounds fun do you have any pics of the pike if so plz post


----------



## zachtrouter

That place looks BEAUTIFUL. Very nice pics you have there. How big were the perch? What were you using for the walleye and pike?


----------



## Flippin 416

I didn't get any pictures of any of the Pike, the biggest one didn't come in on our boat....I just wish I would have seen it. The biggest Pike that we had we around 30" and that is an educated guess as we never brought them into the boat when they got to be that size.

Zach...thanks for the compliments...and I totally agree....I have a few more scenery pictures that I can add later on tonight. The perch up there were quite impressive. We had a few that were 12+" and most were in the 9 to 10" range. The yellow perch up there have REALLY vibrant colors and I am going to assume it's due to the water color. Everything we caught was on a bottom bouncer, crawler harness and nightcrawler...however I did get a chance to use some of the Vibes I picked up from Corey before I left and caught several with them!!!


----------



## leckig

sounds really really good. What are the costs of an adventure such as this?


----------



## Flippin 416

The costs will vary depending on which lake you decide to go to...the further back in you go....the more it's going to cost. Leuenberger Outfitters has camps on 15 or 16 different lakes up there and one lodge on "Kag" lake. They informed us that the rates for next year are going up...no surprise there....but if you reserve and get deposits in before September 30th 2006...you can lock in 2006 rates for your 2007 trip. One thing that I will mention is that on our trip...I never ONCE got bit by a black fly or a mosquito, however they say in the early summer months that those critters can be nasty. Also the water level is lower if the fall trips than in the spring trips, rendering the nice rivers coming into and going out of some of the lakes unfishable. In the spring you can fish them all day....or so I am told. I am going to include a link to the outfitters website....I hope this ok with the mods...so if you do want more info on a GREAT trip you can check into it




http://www.leuenberger.ca/outposts.htm


----------



## Hoosier Daddy

Great looking trip. Thanks for sharing


----------



## jeffmo

sounds like a great trip.
i was in nakina several years back.we take a trip to lake burroughs outside of longlac every other year.the last time we were there i had some motor problems and a shop in nakina fixed the problem and really treated me right.i think the people up there really appreciate the business that the fishermen give them.
we do a pack in trip and it's the best time i've ever had on the water.good fishing,good food and the amount of wildlife we see every time is amazing.


----------



## lv2fish

looks like a blast, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tredder

There was a fishing show that I really like called, "Canadian Sportfishing" and one of their favorite lakes was the Kag. It appeared that the fishing there was spectacular and by your posts and pictures it sure looks great.
Although I didn't go this year, I've been going to a place near Kipawa for the last six years. I absolutely love those trips, but we've never caught near the number of fish that you did.
Thanks for the post and pictures!


----------



## Flippin 416

I am pretty sure that on Kag is where Luenberger's have their "lodge". When they flew in on Tuesday to check on us and bring us more ice and a propane refill, they had 3 more stops to make before their day was done and one of them was into Kag.

We had 8 die hard anglers with us on this trip and all of us are or have been at one time die hard anglers on Lake Erie so finding walley and catching walleye is allot of fun for us and we spent plenty of time in the boats wetting plenty of line. On our best day of fishing which was on Monday we totalled 503 walleye!!!! One thing I will reccomend to anyone doing a trip such as this......take a comfortable, padded, clamp on style boat seat....your rump will thank you!!!!  

I am seriously contemplating a return trip for next year....same week same place!!!


----------



## olejoe

Hey Flippen it is a nice area and lots of fish. Been going to nakina for the last 12 yrs and see lots of wildlife such as moose bear wolfs and eagles. It has slowed as far as the wildlife since they don't dancers any more in the bar. Fishing is real good and we mostly stay at melchett lake. Lots of eyes and pike. Going in aug this yr for the first time. |Should be a whole different trip and can't wait.


----------

